# Burmese???



## RhinoIggy123 (Feb 4, 2013)

What would be best to breed with a pearl het green?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Leon85 (Jan 7, 2012)

A green,Albino Green,Green Het albino,Another Hypo? 

Or just to be different a Caramel?


----------



## RhinoIggy123 (Feb 4, 2013)

And what would the out come be by breeding to the ones you have mentioned? If you don't mind me asking, cheers.


----------



## RhinoIggy123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone??? Lol :2thumb:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Something with Green genetics in my eyes. Upto you, depends what you want to make.


----------



## RhinoIggy123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Something that would create more high end stuff, any ideas people??? :2thumb:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Most high end visual you can make is a pearl green. So something with both albino and green genetics in will suit you.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Pearl = albino hypo

albino = recessive (so you need both parents to carry at least one copy of the mutation to get visual offspring)

Hypo = codominant (a hypo has one copy of the hypo mutation. An animal that carries two copies of the mutation is known as a leucistic)

green = also recessive 




With a hypo albino het green:

if you pair it with something that is het albino, 50% of the offspring will be albino

if you pair it with something that is visually albino, all offspring will be at least albino

if you pair it with something that is 'normal' in terms of the hypo gene (i.e. isn't hypo) then 50% of your offspring will be hypo

if you pair is with something that is also hypo then 25% will not be hypo, 50% will be hypo and 25% will be leucistic

if you pair it with something that is het green then 75% will not be green and 25% will be green.

if you pair it with something that is visually green, 50% will be green and 50% won't be.



All of the above can be combined, so for example


pearl het green x green het albino

=

12.5% normal
12.5% albino
12.5% green
12.5% hypo
12.5% albino green
12.5% hypo green
12.5% pearl
12.5% green pearl








I don't mind helping you out, but could I ask a question? Why did you spend so much on a genetic powerhouse like a pearl het green, without knowing/learning about genetics first? I see it happening all the time these days, specifically with the 'what can make me the most high end morphs' tag line and it concerns me a little. Surely if you're going to try and make a bit of cash out of breeding snakes, then genetics 101 is the first thing you need to do?

I hope what I've written above helps you make your decisions, but I also hope that you will look to learn as much as you can so you can work all the future pairings out for yourself. I'm more than willing to help you out so feel free to ask questions (but read through my Genetics 101 sticky thread at the top of this section first!)

:2thumb:


----------



## RhinoIggy123 (Feb 4, 2013)

I bought her as a pet as she is a lovely looking snake & couldn't resist. I understand what your saying, I've always wanted to breed burmese but never had the time, space, money or experience until now (had burmese for 10yrs). I only intend on breeding burmese once, so it was the best of both worlds by buying her as she is a genetic power house & was told by a friend that I could make a variety of morphs by only breeding once (after I bought her). So thought I would make the most of it by breeding for higher end morphs because there are so many normals about these days. She is only a baby herself so will have plenty of time to find out about genetics. It's not about making money, more about the experience of breeding such lovely animals. I would give the babies away for free if I knew they were going to a loving homes. Thank you for your reply, I have learnt a lot. :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

For the most interesting litter (and highest end) I'd try and get hold of a Hypo green het albino.


----------



## cavan (Mar 2, 2009)

RhinoIggy123 said:


> I bought her as a pet as she is a lovely looking snake & couldn't resist. I understand what your saying, I've always wanted to breed burmese but never had the time, space, money or experience until now (had burmese for 10yrs). I only intend on breeding burmese once, so it was the best of both worlds by buying her as she is a genetic power house & was told by a friend that I could make a variety of morphs by only breeding once (after I bought her). So thought I would make the most of it by breeding for higher end morphs because there are so many normals about these days. She is only a baby herself so will have plenty of time to find out about genetics. It's not about making money, more about the experience of breeding such lovely animals. I would give the babies away for free if I knew they were going to a loving homes. Thank you for your reply, I have learnt a lot. :2thumb:


keep me in mind for free babies then:whistling2:


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

granite het green


----------

